# Casey Sabol



## Cynic (Feb 7, 2010)

I want to be able to play his solo shit in my car. Can anyone PM me for the MP3's?


----------



## JohnIce (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't think he's put out much... I only have two of his songs. He's still working on a solo album afaik. Download from youtube and convert to mp3?


----------



## Cynic (Feb 7, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> I don't think he's put out much... I only have two of his songs. He's still working on a solo album afaik. Download from youtube and convert to mp3?



I'm not looking for shitty quality, bro.


----------



## Plankis (Feb 7, 2010)

... or google "Casey sabol" and click on the second link. 
Download The songs - Casey Sabol (Fan Page)'s MySpace Blog |

Though i don't think you'll get any higher than 128 and 256. If you don't ask the man himself.


----------



## Cynic (Feb 7, 2010)

Plankis said:


> ... or google "Casey sabol" and click on the second link.
> Download The songs - Casey Sabol (Fan Page)'s MySpace Blog |
> 
> Though i don't think you'll get any higher than 128 and 256. If you don't ask the man himself.



+ rep

Thank you.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a bunch of old stuff he did while we were at school together and earlier, but he'd probably get mad at me if I sent it to you  He always hates everything he did 6 months ago or longer


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 7, 2010)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I have a bunch of old stuff he did while we were at school together and earlier, but he'd probably get mad at me if I sent it to you  He always hates everything he did 6 months ago or longer


Heh, that sounds like most artists I know. But I envy you for having them 

I have a few tunes (basically the stuff from the fan page) . I really love his stuff, can't wait for the new solo project.


----------



## handmetheaxe (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah man, I'm really looking forward to his album. I think 2010 is going to be a great year album wise, Casey, Periphery, Veil Of Maya, Tesseract, Vildjharta, etc


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 8, 2010)

Cynic said:


> I'm not looking for shitty quality, bro.



You could wait for his album to come out and buy the songs.


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 8, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> You could wait for his album to come out and buy the songs.



True dat! support someone's talent 

I bought a few songs via his myspace and the Haunted Shores one from theirs. I can't stop listening to that one tune now.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 8, 2010)

As far as I know he's only put three songs up for download. Two poppier sounding ones; "Illuminate" and "Remember," and one heavier song called 'We Are Legion." Check his soundclick and the download thing on his myspace.


----------



## david1405 (Jul 13, 2010)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I have a bunch of old stuff he did while we were at school together and earlier, but he'd probably get mad at me if I sent it to you  He always hates everything he did 6 months ago or longer



could you please send those to me????


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 13, 2010)

david1405 said:


> could you please send those to me????



all you have to do is click on the link to his fan page and the only blog says download the songs. You get Illuminate, Remember, We Are Legend, Icarus Lives!, and Insomnia.


----------



## MFB (Jul 13, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> all you have to do is click on the link to his fan page and the only blog says download the songs. You get Illuminate, Remember, We Are Legend, Icarus Lives!, and Insomnia.



I'm 99% sure he means the ones Ari mentioned having from school which I imagine pre-date the stuff currently available for download


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 13, 2010)

MFB said:


> I'm 99% sure he means the ones Ari mentioned having from school which I imagine pre-date the stuff currently available for download



Oh, alrighty. Then yes please send them to us all


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 13, 2010)

david1405 said:


> could you please send those to me????





WarriorOfMetal said:


> I have a bunch of old stuff he did while we were at school together and earlier, but *he'd probably get mad at me if I sent it to you*  He always hates everything he did 6 months ago or longer


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think he'd want me sending that stuff to people. Most of it's totally different from what he's doing now, anyway.


----------



## FMG (Jul 14, 2010)

Damn I really cannot wait to here Casey's new CD, it's taking a while to get released!!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 14, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> You could wait for his album to come out and buy the songs.



This.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 14, 2010)

FMG said:


> Damn I really cannot wait to here Casey's new CD, it's taking a while to get released!!




ditto


----------



## right_to_rage (Jul 14, 2010)

He had another band before Periphery too, it was more alt rock and his vocals were definitely the highlight


----------



## JakePeriphery (Jul 14, 2010)

Casey is my bitch.

Bleed Audio on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jul 14, 2010)

JakePeriphery said:


> Casey is my bitch.
> 
> Bleed Audio on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



You are a fucking bro.

Hehe, lets all point and laugh at Casey's old shit!


----------



## Cynic (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, Jake. Haha


----------



## metulkult (Jul 14, 2010)

JakePeriphery said:


> Casey is my bitch.
> 
> Bleed Audio on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



Ilu Jake


----------



## pineappleman (Jul 14, 2010)

JakePeriphery said:


> Casey is my bitch.
> 
> Bleed Audio on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


Hahaha excellent.


----------



## handmetheaxe (Jul 14, 2010)

haha awesome! thanks Jake! this will have to do until he releases his album.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jul 15, 2010)

<-- still has stuff pre-Bleed Audio


----------



## FMG (Jul 15, 2010)

haha wow, it's strange hearing casey using vibrato


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 15, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> You could wait for his album to come out and buy the songs.



I don't think there's any doubt that he will. Just, I know I have TesseracT stuff, and they aren't out yet. But god damn I will buy that album the minute it's available. Same with Casey's.


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 1, 2010)

i found this this morrning on youtube.


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Aug 1, 2010)

Casey sabol is producing vocals on new BOO record.


----------



## Randy (Aug 2, 2010)

I've had the MP3's from the "Casey Sabol Fanpage" for a while but never made it all the way through because I would loop Illuminate wub), then it's a bunch of Periphery tunes that I've heard before anyway, so I'd stop it somewhere in the middle. Just finally tried out We Are Legion and HOLY FUCKING SHIT! That song is awesome.


----------



## Mr Violence (Aug 2, 2010)

Casey's album will easily be in my top 3 of the year. Remember, Illuminate and We Are Legion all have different vibes. The structure and riffs are incredible though.


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 2, 2010)

Im pretty sure that we are legion is an older song, i think everything on his album is gonna be more along the lines of remember and illuminate.


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 12, 2010)

WWhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaatttt????

I have left earth, but I WILL come back on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Randy (Aug 12, 2010)

I knew it. Casey Sabol is an interdimensional traveler and he's left our plane for greater things.


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 12, 2010)

I guess this is his way of saying updates soon?


----------



## bulb (Aug 12, 2010)

for those who havent figured it out already, casey wants to be dr manhattan


----------



## Randy (Aug 12, 2010)

Does he have the... you know, to back that up?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 12, 2010)

Randy said:


> Does he have the... you know, to back that up?





Also let's hope the "new form" has updates on a damn CD release


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 12, 2010)

Uh oh, Casey is walking around somewhere painted blue, whole body shaved, with his penis flopping around.


----------



## Randy (Aug 12, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Uh oh, Casey is walking around somewhere painted blue, whole body shaved, with his penis flopping around.



You obviously haven't seen the old Periphery recording sessions from '08.


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 12, 2010)

Randy said:


> You obviously haven't seen the old Periphery recording sessions from '08.



Guess not. Am I missing out on floppy penises?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 12, 2010)

metallisuk said:


> i found this this morrning on youtube.




God I love this song


----------



## Randy (Aug 12, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Guess not. Am I missing out on floppy penises?



What do you think Chocolate Flobs was written about?


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 12, 2010)

Randy said:


> What do you think Chocolate Flobs was written about?



I always assumed it has something to do with Misha's private area


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 12, 2010)

LOL funny stuff in this thread but I hope all is cool on Casey's end and we get some news on his Cd project soon. I can't wait to hear what he has in store.


----------



## isispelican (Mar 3, 2011)

still nothing new?


----------



## JakePeriphery (Mar 3, 2011)

isispelican said:


> still nothing new?




I advise all of you to bombard Casey's facebook page with, "SEND THE FUCKING ALBUM"

It's the only way.


----------



## TreWatson (Mar 3, 2011)

That is all.


----------



## Dan (Mar 3, 2011)

JakePeriphery said:


> I advise all of you to bombard Casey's facebook page with, "SEND THE FUCKING ALBUM"
> 
> It's the only way.



Done and Done


----------



## pineappleman (Mar 5, 2011)

>Come back to ss.org after a week long spring break trip
>See this thread bumped
>Expect news about Casey's album
>Get super excited
>Casey, I am dissapoint.


----------



## Cynic (Mar 5, 2011)

pineappleman said:


> >Come back to ss.org after a week long spring break trip
> >See this thread bumped
> >Expect news about Casey's album
> >Get super excited
> >Casey, I am dissapoint.



lol

Casey's in space, being all omniscient and shit.


----------



## millertimez (Mar 21, 2011)

I ran the myspace fan page..I have all the stuff I had posted ,Casey gave me permission to give them out...hit me up if you want them.


----------



## drmosh (Mar 21, 2011)

millertimez said:


> I ran the myspace fan page..I have all the stuff I had posted ,Casey gave me permission to give them out...hit me up if you want them.



do you really have to ask? of course we all want to hear it


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 21, 2011)

Dropbox that shit yo


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 21, 2011)

Who is Casey Sabol? Is she hot?


----------



## Plankis (Mar 21, 2011)

By the pictures I've seen she doesn't seem to feel that well, some kind of skin disease perhaps? I'm no doctor but a blueish looking skin can't be that good. Hope she gets better.


----------



## pineappleman (Mar 21, 2011)

millertimez said:


> I ran the myspace fan page..I have all the stuff I had posted ,Casey gave me permission to give them out...hit me up if you want them.



If you mean anything other than We Are Legion, Remember, and Illuminate then POST THAT MO'FOKKEN SHIT!!!!


----------



## millertimez (Mar 21, 2011)

Casey Sabol.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

here are the songs i have from when i ran the sabol fan page...youll need 7zip to open them...but its free...enjoy peeps.


----------



## Espaul (Mar 21, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Apparently Casey, Muhammed Suicmez, and Jari Maenpaa are all working on a project together.



Has this been confirmed anywhere? This would be amazing. Casey has a great voice


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 21, 2011)

Espaul said:


> Has this been confirmed anywhere? This would be amazing. Casey has a great voice





"The little one can't take a hint.".


----------



## Espaul (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, I'm quite naive, so I just got it (you might call it stupid, but I choose to call it naive )


----------



## Dan (Mar 21, 2011)

Espaul said:


> Has this been confirmed anywhere? This would be amazing. Casey has a great voice


----------



## Espaul (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## isispelican (Jun 1, 2011)

does anyone have Pyromance or Hology songs, which were Caseys past projects? Also if you go to the last fm fan page, there are some other songs listed there, apart from We are Legion, Inertia, Icarus Lives, Remember and Illuminate which cant be found anywhere


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

ahhh man you got my hopes up I thought Casey might have returned from outerspace or wherever he is losted.


----------



## isispelican (Jun 2, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> ahhh man you got my hopes up I thought Casey might have returned from outerspace or wherever he is losted.


 haha sorry man, I too cant wait to hear something new from him!


----------



## isispelican (Jun 8, 2011)

"UPDATE FOR ALL MY FANS: My record will be finished on September 1st, and shortly after that you will all see the beginnings of what my solo project will entail. Thank you all SO MUCH for your support and patience! I wish I could give you guys more details about it now, but I have to keep everything a total secret until the time is right!! &#9829;" 
- from his facebook

well lets see..


----------



## Dan (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope this is true but lets be honest. How many times has he said this in the past? I'm not going to hold my breath


----------



## georg_f (Jun 8, 2011)

isispelican said:


> "UPDATE FOR ALL MY FANS: My record will be finished on September 1st, and shortly after that you will all see the beginnings of what my solo project will entail. Thank you all SO MUCH for your support and patience! I wish I could give you guys more details about it now, but I have to keep everything a total secret until the time is right!! &#9829;"
> - from his facebook
> 
> well lets see..


 yääää! awesome! A real album is coming out
a must buy


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 8, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## pineappleman (Jun 8, 2011)

isispelican said:


> "UPDATE FOR ALL MY FANS: My record will be finished on September 1st, and shortly after that you will all see the beginnings of what my solo project will entail. Thank you all SO MUCH for your support and patience! I wish I could give you guys more details about it now, but I have to keep everything a total secret until the time is right!! &#9829;"
> - from his facebook
> 
> well lets see..



I really really really really really hope this is true. However, he said basically the same goddamn thing about April of LAST YEAR. Did he by any chance post this picture in conjunction with that update?


----------



## penguin_316 (Jun 8, 2011)

Agh, can't hear this till I get home, but excited...



JakePeriphery said:


> Casey is my bitch.
> 
> Bleed Audio on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## isispelican (Jun 9, 2011)

pineappleman said:


> I really really really really really hope this is true. However, he said basically the same goddamn thing about April of LAST YEAR. Did he by any chance post this picture in conjunction with that update?



no just this. Lets just be possitive and wait till september. If nothing happens again though he will really have to leave earth for a while, to escape from all the angry fans xD


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2011)

One week till Sabol has to dish up new material. If he does not. I shall be getting a flight over to the US to give him a good hard slap. 

 Sorry to anyone who thought this might have also been music


----------



## prh (Aug 26, 2011)

pretty sure he let himself off the hook by saying that it will be complete INSTRUMENTALLY by september 1st. he never said that we would hear anything on september 1st...

the dude may as well be a lawyer for how well he can lie without lying


----------



## MarkPopkie (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah he's pretty much bailed on this September thing... he weaseled out of it by saying "I never called this an ALBUM. I said the music would be done... i never said it would be released." or something to that effect... so i guess this is a rock opera and we don't get to see it until it's 100% complete. Regardless of whether or not he does manage to finish the music by September, we won't hear any of it for quite some time... I've pretty much lost hope.


----------



## Dan (Aug 26, 2011)

Ahh well, i've washed my hands of it now tbh. From what ive heard from people it wasn't going to be anything like he has released so far. Which means no guitars or rock music. I can't say much as my records been in the pipeline for god knows how long, but its because i don't have the means to record all the time


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a cousin who is good friends with him and got the real scoop. Album will be packaged with Necro's CD as part of a promotional strategy.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 26, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> I have a cousin who is good friends with him and got the real scoop. Album will be packaged with Necro's CD as part of a promotional strategy.


----------



## Cynic (Sep 16, 2011)

Album will not be completed because of life crisis.


----------



## Dan (Sep 16, 2011)

^ not sure if serious


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 17, 2011)

Casey Sabol: biggest troll in music.

Sometimes I wonder if he plotted this out from the beginning.

"I'll join this fucking amazing metal band, record 3 demos just to get everyone's dicks hard, then quit 'to write pop music'! (Hehehesnaerffsll, silly, silly...) Then I'll claim to be making an album, promise to release it on a specific date, postpone it for a long period of time, THEN KEEP POSTPONING IT AD INFINITUM! MUAHAHAHA! Surely my cleverness will convince the aliens to select me as Earth's supreme ruler!"


----------



## drmosh (Sep 17, 2011)

Why do you guys care SO much. Let him finish his album and let him make it as perfect as he wants it to be. He doesn't owe you anything and as can be seen by the reactions here is only damaging his own reputation.


----------



## ROAR (Sep 17, 2011)

He's turning into Mac.


----------



## Cynic (Sep 17, 2011)

drmosh said:


> Why do you guys care SO much. Let him finish his album and let him make it as perfect as he wants it to be. He doesn't owe you anything and as can be seen by the reactions here is only damaging his own reputation.



Nice to meet you, Mrs. Sabol.


----------



## Dan (Sep 17, 2011)

drmosh said:


> Why do you guys care SO much. Let him finish his album and let him make it as perfect as he wants it to be. He doesn't owe you anything and as can be seen by the reactions here is only damaging his own reputation.



It's because he keeps giving us release dates and dates that his music will be finished and he then backs out. Everyones been dying to hear his stuff, and it just dissapoints people when he gives a date it is to be finished and then he doesn't comply. I agree in him making it as perfect as he wants it to be; I'm the same with my music, however his empty promises are damaging his own reputation, not peoples very valid opinions.


----------



## isispelican (Sep 19, 2011)

its never a good thing to break a promise but im sure that once the music is out, whenever this is, it will be worth double the wait and nobody will remember how long it took


----------



## bulb (Sep 20, 2011)

isispelican said:


> its never a good thing to break a promise but im sure that once the music is out, whenever this is, it will be worth double the wait and nobody will remember how long it took



its not exactly music anymore...exactly...


----------



## isispelican (Sep 26, 2011)

bulb said:


> its not exactly music anymore...exactly...


please explain that


----------



## Cynic (Sep 26, 2011)

isispelican said:


> please explain that



Casey obviously doesn't have any more money to fuel his addiction, so he pounded all of the physical copies of the album into powder and proceeded to snort them to get a cheap high.


----------



## MarkPopkie (Sep 27, 2011)

isispelican said:


> please explain that



Casey has been telling everyone that the "music" aspect would be done in September... but that was only just part of it now. So apparently this solo effort is not an album... he's very quick to correct people on that. A soundtrack, maybe?

My guess is that he's writing an interstellar rock opera... But it will only be available in another dimension. It's not intended for us lower lifeforms.


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 27, 2011)

MarkPopkie said:


> Casey has been telling everyone that the "music" aspect would be done in September... but that was only just part of it now. So apparently this solo effort is not an album... he's very quick to correct people on that. A soundtrack, maybe?
> 
> My guess is that he's writing an interstellar rock opera... But it will only be available in another dimension. It's not intended for us lower lifeforms.



I interpreted it as meaning that the whole album would be a compilation of fart noises, cowbells, snickering, and "hehe... silly, silly" gibberish mutterings.


----------



## ROAR (Sep 27, 2011)

This is either going to change the world or just be a piece of shit.
If it even comes out.
Same for Necrophagist and Wintersun.
At least give us some news!!!


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 27, 2011)

I dunno why people think this is going to be some sort of life changing event? He is just a dude who is a pretty good vocalist, average song writer, and owner of a terrible haircut. I feel like a prick even writin this cuz I don't like to hate, but people are treatin him like some sort of musical messiah, usin his name in the same sentence as Necro/Wintersun. I hope whenever he does release it he proves me wrong and its a masterpiece, but I doubt it. /hate.


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 28, 2011)

Well it's all personal opinions and preferences of what you like in you music. It's not gonna "connect" with everybody. Personally I love Casey's singing voice and eagerly await new music from him. 

But you also have a point about getting one's hopes up too much and then being disappointed when it doesn't live up to what you thought it was going to be.

Misha's comment makes me think he's now doing abstract atmospheric dubstep or going all Aphex Twin on us. lol


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 28, 2011)

haha right its def gonna be somethin odd. And I know it's all opinions, and I respect everyone else's. Mine just happens to be what I said above. He does have a cool singing voice though, and I loved that old Juggernaut demo released a few years ago, as well parts of his solo stuff. I'll be more than willing to eat my words if he releases a masterpiece.


----------



## ROAR (Sep 28, 2011)

I can't use his name in the same sentence as Wintersun or Necrophagist..?


----------



## isispelican (Jan 10, 2012)

found this on his bandhappy (where you can take lessons from him btw, CaseySabol | BANDHAPPY )

"Aside from writing, producing and mixing for other artists, I have a project of my own on which I've been working very hard for the last couple years: a sci-fi musical TV series. At this time I cannot allow any specific details to become known, however I will say that the musical aspect of the project will be released BEFORE the TV series comes out...in other words, very very soon!"

sounds quite interesting to me!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 10, 2012)

isispelican said:


> found this on his bandhappy (where you can take lessons from him btw, CaseySabol | BANDHAPPY )
> 
> "Aside from writing, producing and mixing for other artists, I have a project of my own on which I've been working very hard for the last couple years: a sci-fi musical TV series. At this time I cannot allow any specific details to become known, however I will say that the musical aspect of the project will be released BEFORE the TV series comes out...in other words, very very soon!"
> 
> sounds quite interesting to me!



Fucking sick.

Also,
*"My Gear*

_Laser Stars Projector
The Oahspe
selenite crystals
Steven Knaphus
Nibiru
Clorox disinfecting wipes
Brandon Paddock
Wes Hauch"_


----------



## Joeywilson (Jan 10, 2012)

I wonder if Casey and Al Mu'min would kill each other if they were put in the same room.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone still have Casey's music? I can't find any fricken download links anywhere


----------



## isispelican (Aug 1, 2012)

RagtimeDandy said:


> Anyone still have Casey's music? I can't find any fricken download links anywhere



caseysabol.rar


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Aug 1, 2012)

isispelican said:


> caseysabol.rar



Thanks, you rock!


----------



## isispelican (Jun 23, 2013)

After god knows how many years we finally have something new from casey, it's only a few seconds but it's seriously one of the best vocals parts I've ever heard, I keep repeating it over and over!
1:30 - 1:59


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Jun 23, 2013)

Literally just yesterday I was tempted to add him on Facebook and PM him asking if we can expect anything relatively soon. I'm a huge fan of his vocals so an album would be awesomeness!


----------



## Lianoroto (Jun 24, 2013)

Casey sabol was yes. Too bad we won't ever see him finish the stuff we all want to hear.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jun 24, 2013)

I heard he's doing production work for Necrophagist.


----------



## The Beard (Jun 24, 2013)

^


----------



## Evil Weasel (Jun 25, 2013)

Lianoroto said:


> Casey sabol was yes. Too bad we won't ever see him finish the stuff we all want to hear.


The 3rd SikTH album?


----------



## Lianoroto (Jun 25, 2013)

Evil Weasel said:


> The 3rd SikTH album?



Now you went ahead and put another unobtainable dream in my head. Sigh...


----------



## MaximumPezcore (Jun 25, 2013)

Does anyone have We Are Legion in good quality? All the rips I've gotten have sounded like complete shit.


----------



## isispelican (Nov 13, 2013)

Finally a new song! Its probably not what most people would want to hear from him and although I dont like the style I think its a cool song.

Casey Sabol


----------



## Lianoroto (Nov 13, 2013)

isispelican said:


> Finally a new song! Its probably not what most people would want to hear from him and although I dont like the style I think its a cool song.
> 
> Casey Sabol



He seems to have gained an even better control of his voice now. I dig!


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Nov 13, 2013)

As much as I love his vocals and music, this is too deep into pop/electronic for my taste. His voice sounds great on music with a bit more edge. Great song however.


----------



## Cynic (Nov 13, 2013)

isispelican said:


> Finally a new song! Its probably not what most people would want to hear from him and although I dont like the style I think its a cool song.
> 
> Casey Sabol



love this shit. i want him on one of our songs so bad.


----------



## Rojne (Nov 14, 2013)

.. his fvcking voice ..


----------



## matt397 (Nov 14, 2013)

I expect his album to drop around the same time the new Necrophagist album drops.


----------



## Cynic (Mar 8, 2014)

another song from casey!

the beginning is near | casey sabol


----------



## zxdbxz (Mar 14, 2014)

Cynic said:


> another song from casey!
> 
> the beginning is near | casey sabol



I like this song better than the other one but I still can't get into this style. Imo he should go back to heavier music but if this is what he feels is best than who am I to criticize his choices. But his voice is still amazing.


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 14, 2014)

I would kill to have an album of stuff like Illuminate and Out Cold. Those songs are god tier.


----------



## isispelican (Jul 22, 2014)

Finally a live video of Casey with Periphery!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XQJV23qoes


----------



## technomancer (Jul 22, 2014)

So nobody talking about the album that is supposed to be out next week?


----------



## isispelican (Jul 22, 2014)

^ supposed to, exactly xD
but yeah, cant wait for it!


----------



## Randy (Jul 22, 2014)

I can't speak for anybody else but until I saw Steve's post, I didn't even know there was a full length on the way. Other than Casey's FB page, has this been publicized anywhere?


----------



## Lianoroto (Jul 22, 2014)

technomancer said:


> So nobody talking about the album that is supposed to be out next week?



We'll talk about it, if it happens.


----------



## isispelican (Jul 22, 2014)

Randy said:


> I can't speak for anybody else but until I saw Steve's post, I didn't even know there was a full length on the way. Other than Casey's FB page, has this been publicized anywhere?



it's going to be an ep with 2 new songs:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6179.2089311.20800449&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## isispelican (Jan 21, 2015)

well it somehow happened, it's out :https://soundcloud.com/taecertified
spencer appearance as well


----------

